# Head gasket replacement on 1.4



## Ws9300et (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi guys. So I have a 2014 cruze. I'm running a full 2.5" zzp turbo back exhaust and a cold air intake. The car is also synopsis tuned by zzp on 17 psi of boost. It's been about 6 months since it's been turned and I have reason to believe the head gasket is blowen. The car is going through the about a quarter gallon or more of coolant a week and is blowing a ton of thick white smoke with a sweet smell. Their is not coolant in the oil thank goodness but I am going to do a compression test and block test to confirm my suspension. My question is has any one else experienced this or replaced a head gasket and can tell me how hard it is and what tools I'll need and any other suggestions?


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

There is only one other poster who has done a head gasket and re-timed a 1.4L, and that was in a swamp boat. He shows pictures of the tools. 

You will need a GM special cam tool. As he mentions he tried with a standard cam tool, and it would not work. 

Google 1.4L in a boat on the upper right search bar. 

When I was reading the Opel Astra Service manual, I noticed that the part numbers for the tools can be found in Europe, and it maybe easier and cheaper to order from an amazon site over there and ship to the US. 

On google google Astra Workshop Manual and find the LUJ 1.4L engine. If you scroll around enough you will find a procedure for the LUJ giving you an idea of what's involved.

Good Luck


----------



## Ws9300et (Dec 7, 2016)

Alright. Thank you for the advice!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The 1.4T has a number of "torque to yield" bolts. They're single use and must be replaced if loosened. To properly torque it, you'll need a torque wrench to set the initial torque and a dial to measure the angle for the final torque.


----------



## Alex V. (Sep 20, 2013)

I'd label Cruze HG replacement as "advanced" on the spectrum of stock vehicle repair tasks, just by the fact it's a modern DOHC mill with a timing chain. Not impossible, but any questions (how does this get set? Do I reuse this bolt?) should be answered rather than assumed to be the simpler or easier of the possible answers.


----------



## Ws9300et (Dec 7, 2016)

Do you guys know witch bolts in particular are like that? I will be replacing the head bolt when i am in there. I also have the timing tool for my motor and will be working with a ase certified tech on this altho he has never done work on a cruze witch is why I would like to make sure I have all my bases covered before I dive under my hood. And a thanks to those who have replied already


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You might want to pick up a Haynes manual or buy a subscription to alldatadiy.com. Any bolt with a torque spec that has an angle in it is a TTY.


----------

